# Word for the day  jurisprudence



## Josiah (Feb 10, 2015)

*jurisprudence*



[j_oo_ r-is-*prood*-ns, *joo r*-is-prood-] 
Spell Syllables


noun

1.the science or philosophy of law.

2.a body or system of laws.

3.a department of law:_medical jurisprudence._


4._Civil Law. _decisions of courts, especially of reviewing tribunals.


----------

